# new hunting blind



## woodsman23 (Oct 2, 2012)

Building a new hunting blind using osb camo...:banana:


----------



## ScotO (Oct 2, 2012)

Holy Smokes! Heck if you add a roof, window and door, all you'd need is a small stove and a half cord out back to be set for more than a month or so in that blind!!


----------



## rottiman (Oct 2, 2012)

The whole platoon ought to be able to hunt out of that,................all @ once!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 2, 2012)

I saw some of that camo OSB in Home Cheapo last week. Thinking about adding another blind here so might pick up some of that. Would save having to paint it.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow.... That is the Cats Meow! 

Never knew they made Camo OSB?? Gears are turnin in my head 

Very nice set-up and looks to be a nice spot.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow.... That is the Cats Meow! 

Never knew they made Camo OSB?? Gears are turnin in my head 

Very nice set-up and looks to be a nice spot.


----------



## certified106 (Oct 2, 2012)

Very nice blind! In fact it is probably nicer than the place I rented while I was in college, lol! Happy Hunting


----------



## swagler85 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok I'm gona be Captain Obvious here and just say it. Great blind but no windows  how you gona shoot the deer?


----------



## JOHN BOY (Oct 2, 2012)

Hay thats really nice. OSB camo...


----------



## woodsman23 (Oct 4, 2012)

swagler85 said:


> Ok I'm gona be Captain Obvious here and just say it. Great blind but no windows  how you gona shoot the deer?


 
windows doors insluation next and a roof


----------



## rottiman (Oct 4, 2012)

woodsman23 said:


> windows doors insluation next and a roof


 Then comes  the stainless steel appliances, satalite dish, 60" widescreen and a few lazy boys.................LOL


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 4, 2012)

rottiman said:


> Then comes the stainless steel appliances, satalite dish, 60" widescreen and a few lazy boys.................LOL


 
And bigger beer cooler.


----------



## salmonhunter (Oct 4, 2012)

Where did you find the camo osb, thats awsome! I always thought osb was only for interior because it falls apart when it gets wet. Im guessing the camo on the osb makes it waterproof or something.


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 5, 2012)

Do you have a woodshed yet?
Just sayin'.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 5, 2012)

salmonhunter said:


> Where did you find the camo osb, thats awsome! I always thought osb was only for interior because it falls apart when it gets wet. Im guessing the camo on the osb makes it waterproof or something.


 
Not sure about your area but I saw some in Home Cheapo.


----------

